

Hackage, Cabal and the Haskell Platform: The Second Year : Report from ICFP - dons
http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2010/10/01/hackage-cabal-and-the-haskell-platform-the-second-year/

======
joelburget
The slide that stuck out to me was the claimed number of Haskell programmers:
enough to fill 1155 Boeing 747's. By my estimation that comes out to about
575,000 (assuming ~500 per plane), which definitely seems high to me. I would
guess the actual number is closer to the 125,000 the slide cites per HP
release, and even that may be high. But in any case, Haskell's growth is very
exciting and encouraging. Let's hope it continues!

